# Decoy in training!!!!



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

All protection dog sports view the decoys as gold, because of such short demand. So here is my solution, both of these two are 6, one six months and the other 6 years. Gotta start them young!!!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Cliff, I'm assuming this is your grandson having fun?! I love when you post pictures of your dogs with your grandchildren. My favorite were some pics you posted awhile back, the dog (pardon, don't remember the name) just came off the field and had a bandana around his neck running around with the kids, very cool


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

LOL, Excellent!!! Send him up here when you're done!


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice escape bite! Lol!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Awesome! He does it better than me.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I agree, start them young!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hahaha... great photo Cliff!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Start them young and keep them in family. You're a smart man, sir!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Awe, so cool! Thanks for posting.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone....yes he's my grandson....he wants to learn so I take him to training. I also take him to homes with me when I am called for behavoiral issues, if its after school. Will start him tracking with my 7 year old female, so he can learn and not mess anything up with the pup....lol


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

He's not ready to drive a dog, but we are working on his foundation....lol


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

cute pictures!! The first set I was laughing at the last one,,there's the dog with the sleeve in his mouth , no kid in site, like "hahaha got the sleeve" )))


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

The dog definitely WON....lol, but he put up a decent fight, but when I saw he was losing I hollared "Slip the Sleeve"....lol, you should have seen the look of relief.....then he started laughing and wanted to do it again.


----------

